# ICD-9 code for neurology



## karenw (Sep 2, 2009)

I am looking for a code for "clinically isolated syndrome". I have been looking for a while and cannot find much. Any ideas?


----------



## EARREYGUE (Sep 9, 2009)

this is what I found...

A clinically isolated syndrome (CIS) is an individual's first neurological episode, caused by inflammation or demyelination of nerve tissue. An episode may be monofocal, in which symptoms present at a single site in the central nervous system, or multifocal, in which multiple sites exhibit symptoms.


see 341.8 and 729.2


----------



## nbush01 (May 8, 2014)

EARREYGUE said:


> this is what I found...
> 
> A clinically isolated syndrome (CIS) is an individual's first neurological episode, caused by inflammation or demyelination of nerve tissue. An episode may be monofocal, in which symptoms present at a single site in the central nervous system, or multifocal, in which multiple sites exhibit symptoms.
> 
> ...



Great response, thank you!!


----------

